# [SOLVED] Faulty Fan?



## mikebabes15 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me with this please. 

I have a HP G61 Notebook, recently I notice high temps so as advised elsewhere on this site I blew compressed air to clean the vents of any dust. Plenty of fine dust blew out. However on start up since then the fan does not come on at all or at any time after, any suggestions or advice? I'm now getting temps of 67c and the computer grinds to a halt,

Regards
Mike


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*

You'd have to take the laptop apart to get to the fan. Occasionally a large chunk of dust can clog the fan and keep it from rotating. If the fan is bad it's an easy replacement once you get the laptop apart which can be quite difficult for some models.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*

HP G61 overheating repair - by Laptop Specialist - YouTube


----------



## mikebabes15 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*



JMPC said:


> You'd have to take the laptop apart to get to the fan. Occasionally a large chunk of dust can clog the fan and keep it from rotating. If the fan is bad it's an easy replacement once you get the laptop apart which can be quite difficult for some models.



Okay thanks for your reply, looking at the video it is rather complicated. 
Regards 
Mike


----------



## mikebabes15 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*

Just a quick update on this.

I've blasted the vents again with air and got even more dust out, after this I turned the computer back on and the fan is working better than ever! It must have freed the blockage. Temps are now between 27 and 32c. 

Problem solved, thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*

Glad you got it resolved.
For future reference, use compressed (canned) air regularly to help avoid a repeat of the problem.


----------



## mikebabes15 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Faulty Fan?*



Tyree said:


> Glad you got it resolved.
> For future reference, use compressed (canned) air regularly to help avoid a repeat of the problem.



Thanks a very useful (and cost effective) tip it's running perfect! :smile:


----------

